# McDavid Hexpads



## Guest (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi guys

Last week, a girlfriend and myself (I'm a girl) were trying to hit this rail by my house. Totally bashed my hip, like black and blue. I give up and retreat back to home. While I'm watching my lil' bro play Gears of War I see the undershorts he wears for basketball. I guess all the players in the NBA wear them. Anyways they are perfect for protecting my hips and butt when I'm trying a new trick. Here is a pic:










They have all different styles and sizes. 
McDavidUSA.com - Store

So I put them on. Go back out there yesterday and stomp the rail :cheeky4: on the first try. I'm so excited that I try again and slam my hip into the rail. But!!! This time no pain. It was great. They are light too and the pads are individual hex-peices so they move with your body. They have all types of other pads and shirts and stuff on their site as well. 


















Here is a link. McDavidUSA.com - McDavid Hexpad Technology

Just thought I would share my two cents. These things feel good, they are light, you can't even tell they're on ( don't make my a$$ look big) and they protect you.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Nice stuff...you sure they don't make ur a$$ look big  ahah j/p


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i use burtons one


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> Nice stuff...you sure they don't make ur a$$ look big  ahah j/p


It's looks great, trust me.



KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> i use burtons one


Which burton ones are you talking about?


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

i think they are called impact shorts
i have no idea if they make them still


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Blackcomber said:


> It's looks great, trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> Which burton ones are you talking about?


pics for proof


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Ok fine here's proof. Be nice. And these are not the pads I wear when I board cuz they don't have a tailbone pad. But I thought they were more flattering.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

Blackcomber said:


> Ok fine here's proof. Be nice. And these are not the pads I wear when I board cuz they don't have a tailbone pad. But I thought they were more flattering.


nice nice


----------

